# Social Security Payments / Good Friday



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde might know the answer to this one! 

This month’s direct deposit Social Security Payments into international bank accounts, normally scheduled for the 3rd of the month, are supposed to occur today, April 2, because the 3rd falls on a weekend. The money did not show up in my account at the usual time, and I am assuming that is because today is a bank holiday in Mexico, and the intermediary bank for these transfers, Banco de México, is not operational today. Therefore, I expect that I might see the money on Monday. Can anyone confirm this reasoning?


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

A representative of Social Security just told me Yes.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Ooh, good, thank you so much! Very helpful info for those of us who receive these deposits.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Isla Verde might know the answer to this one!
> 
> This month’s direct deposit Social Security Payments into international bank accounts, normally scheduled for the 3rd of the month, are supposed to occur today, April 2, because the 3rd falls on a weekend. The money did not show up in my account at the usual time, and I am assuming that is because today is a bank holiday in Mexico, and the intermediary bank for these transfers, Banco de México, is not operational today. Therefore, I expect that I might see the money on Monday. Can anyone confirm this reasoning?


Hi Patrick,

I've been recovering from some strong side effects of the AZ vaccine I had yesterday afternoon, which is why I'm just responding to your query about the Good Friday SS payments. I'm glad that Anne was able to help.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope that your side effects dissipate quickly! And I trust that tomorrow, those Social Security payments will come through.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I hope that your side effects dissipate quickly! And I trust that tomorrow, those Social Security payments will come through.


Hi Patrick,

I have finally recovered from the vaccination side effects. Today I went to the bank and learned that this month's SS payment was transferred to my account on Monday, April 5.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine also!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Mine also!


Mazel tov to both of us!


----------

